# 1 way charter kos-athens 9-23 june



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is anyone interested in sharing a 1 way charter from Kos to Athens 09-23 June aboard a 2012 Jennneau 53 yacht? There are plenty of low cost flights to both locations. This will be a lazy trip with plenty of stop offs at the islands for swimming etc. My wife and I currently have 3 double cabins free.
It may also be possible to just come along for 1 week. If you have any interest let me know and we can go into more details.


----------



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Only 2 cabins left now


----------



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

This charter is now full


----------

